# Amazing Adder Action - with Pics!



## bothrops

Well, yesterday and today have to count as two of the best wildlife experience based days I've ever had!


Yesterday I was taken by a friend to a site that he had previously found adders at on Cannock Chase in the Midlands (and before anyone asks - no I'll not be any more specific than that!).


So, after 5 years of failing to find adders on the Chase, I finally got my 'tick' and what a 'tick' too! Here are a few pics from yesterday!


-NOTE: All shots were taken with a long lens and most are cropped. At no point did I attempt to catch or interfere with the snakes. All shots are taken via me creeping very quietly as close as I dare and then sitting very still and being very patient.

Male in the sun










It was a little cloudy and here you can see a male (with a female) flattening himself out completely, assumedly to get maximum heat exposure










And a beautiful experience watching a male courting a female - he was all over her, tongue flicking, tail waggling....







































....this mornings pics to follow (this morning blew yesterday out of the water!)


----------



## KWIBEZEE

Well done to you Sir. I saw common lizard in Goyt Valley. What a lovely day. Can't wait to see the other photos you mention. Good to know your buzzing. Roll on the Summer Sun.:notworthy:

*QUOTE = "NOTE: All shots were taken with a long lens and most are cropped. At no point did I attempt to catch or interfere with the snakes. All shots are taken via me creeping very quietly as close as I dare and then sitting very still and being very patient." :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:*
*Maximo Respect - It's the LAW too!!*


----------



## bothrops

So, better weather and just on my own, I went back this morning, taking advantage of being off work for the holidays and alone, I got to witness an incredible event unfold!

When I arrived at the site, the male and female from yesterday were back out, though a little less exposed and hiding. There were at least two or three males out and about, presumably more active due to the weather.

So, I crept very quietly to a small gap in the bramble and bracken about six feet away from the pair and settled down to watch.

This is the view I had - as you can see the female was much more hidden today than yesterday 










Whilst sitting watching them, I heard a rustle behind me, I turned, hoping not to find I was about to be attacked by a herd of irrate adders...and spotted this little guy going about his business..











(apologies for the pic - this was taken into direct sun!)

Any way, back to the adders,

The male and female weren't alone and at least two other males showed interest in the pair, but the slightly larger and brighter male was doubling his efforts from yesterday. I was extremely fortunate enough to witness them actually mating!

They then spent about 20 minutes trying to separate themselves.






























Then, when they finally separated, one of the other males that were trying to get in on the act got a little too close and a fight kicked off..





































Finally the victor posed at my feet before going back to his female!





















A truly awesome morning and one I shall never forget!


:2thumb:


----------



## GECKO MICK

Some awesome pics,this is a sight you'll probably never experience again.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## bothrops

GECKO MICK said:


> Some awesome pics,this is a sight you'll probably never experience again.:2thumb::2thumb:


Thanks. I hope it is not my last time seeing this - I intend to be a regular visitor (but obviously not too regular!)


----------



## HABU




----------



## Shegu

By managing to photograph them doing their natural behaviour you've ended up with some fantastic pics :no1:


----------



## MrJsk

woah, it must have been amazing to experience this, awesome photo's :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Long way down

A proud capture and moment


----------



## KWIBEZEE

*Praise be to the SUN and all its wonders...*

As all have said in you sharing this experience with these photos - FANTASTIC and good for you. Like how in one of the photos the zig-zag pattern of the Pteridium (bracken) correlates to the pattern on the snakes dorsals. Hope Spring Watch team shows more herps this year.


----------



## stoaty

Amazing pics but did you have to say on the Chase. We were there yesterday and my partner was eyeing every patch of broken as if 100 would come out lol. She was most relieved when nothing appeared but she did panic. On a brighter note though sat and listened to a cuckoo for 10 mins. First one I have hearted for several years - fantastic


----------



## Mark 61

Marvellous!I have many fond memories of Cannock Chase,family days out as a youth and and later as an adult with my own children.I've only ever been lucky enough to see Adders there once when i was 11,my Dad and myself went home with smiles on our faces after our 30 second encounter.

Were you familiar with the Dandoe's pools in Essington,just off Kitchen Lane,Andy?I have many a fond memory of herping there,too.I was shocked a few years back when i went to re visit ,only to find it's all been filled in,landscaped and built upon.Needless to say there are problems with subsidence,i know a few people who can't sell there houses because of it!The daft thing is,they used to fish/play there too when they were kids,but as adults couldn't envisage the problems associated with building on Victorian mining land?

Thanks for sharing this, you've prompted me to pay the Chase a visit or two this summer.


----------



## feorag

Excellent shots - you were incredibly lucky to capture the mating shots!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Crownan

Amazing! I really need to go adder hunting this year!


----------



## Khonsu

Jealous I am not - doh, I am a big fat liar


----------



## Fraggle

i almost stepped on an adder up the chase once. Poor thing wasnt impressed :lol2:


----------



## John Hufton

What a fantastic thing to experience. Not only that, you caught it all on camera. Amazing!


----------

